# Wheel Too Large for Cage



## Mix (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello, so today I have finally moved into the basement of my grandparents home, and I have Thistle's cage all set up and ready to go. (PS, she loves it more than her old one currently.) And I got the biggest Tupperware bin out of the 2 places I searched, however, I put her wheel in the cage and it was STILL TOO TALL! I am getting her another tomorrow, however I am wondering if I should either A) Keep the lid off and let her run on her wheel, with the small chance bugs will get in her cage, or B) Put the lid (that yes, I put mesh over a large hole in) on and take the wheel out for one night. I am getting her a slightly smaller one first thing the pet store opens tomorrow.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What are the measurements of the tub? Sounds like it might simply be too small. I would definitely not get a smaller wheel just because it doesn't fit in your cage: get a larger cage instead. You want an enclosure of at least 20 x 40 inch, preferably bigger.

Keep in mind that if you leave the wheel in the enclosure but take the lid off, she might be able to escape by climbing on top of the wheel.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Draenog said:


> What are the measurements of the tub? Sounds like it might simply be too small. I would definitely not get a smaller wheel just because it doesn't fit in your cage: get a larger cage instead. You want an enclosure of at least 20 x 40 inch, preferably bigger.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you leave the wheel in the enclosure but take the lid off, she might be able to escape by climbing on top of the wheel.


Um. Not to be snarky, but if the wheel is too tall for the cage, how would the hedgehog be able to climb it? It's a wheel... A hedgehog can't climb up the outside of a wheel, it moves/spins. The hedgehog might be able to climb her hideout, or if it's feet can reach the edge of the bin they might be able to pull themselves up, but I don't think climbing the wheel is the concern here.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Hedgehogs are great escape artists. I wouldn't put it past them to figure out how to climb the wheel. Plus, you already said, they can also climb their hideout. So leaving the lid off probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask that to all the people who've had hedgehogs climb onto the wheel - I've seen it myself, they are much more agile than we tend to think! Trust me, if they can wiggle themselves between the wall and the wheel for example, they are perfectly able to climb on top of the wheel.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Climbing the wheel is a concern believe me it can be done. Also if the bin is not tall enough for a wheel then it's to low to stop a hedgehog from climbing out. I had a week old baby climb into a smooth sided plastic waste basket that was 12 inches high and another breeder I know had a 6 week old baby climb out of a tub that was 13 inches high. All that was in the tub was a snuggle sack and dishes. If they want to get out they will. Leaving the lid off isn't an option.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

I just have a really hard time believing a hedgehog could climb the wheel, stay on the top part long enough without the wheel moving and use that to reach the side of the bin. I'm talking about a vertical wheel, not a flying saucer. 

Great escape artists, yes, but climbing something that would move in the opposite direction of you with each furious lunging motion seems far fetched. 

If the hog is that concerned with escaping, I imagine it's because they have a serious problem with their cage/bin or where it's located in the house. Don't see why else they'd spend so much time trying to escape a safe environment with cat food in it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Lopi said:


> If the hog is that concerned with escaping, I imagine it's because they have a serious problem with their cage/bin or where it's located in the house. Don't see why else they'd spend so much time trying to escape a safe environment with cat food in it.


That logic works just fine unless you're dealing with a determined hedgehog. For some, escaping is an awesome game. Everything could be ideal and perfect and some would still rather be outside the cage exploring. 
We also aren't dealing with the worlds smartest animals here, there isn't a "oh my food is here, I'll stay here" more like "food magically appears every night, this is awesome" probably very little thought of the cage is involved in that thought process.


----------



## Mix (Nov 5, 2016)

Well thank you guys for the discussion, was interesting reading everything. The real problem was that the way I set her fleece up, I folded it tons of times because it couldnt find scissors to cut it to fit the cage, and it made everything sit way up. 

Her cage is according to the guy that measured it for me at Lowes (since its tupperware, its usually measured in gallons.) 35x75, but I bought the biggest piece of fleece I could find and just folded it up a bunch.


----------



## Mix (Nov 5, 2016)

My solution was a bit improvised, however I manage to keep the lid on (for the most part) and keep her wheel in her cage. I took the wheel and moved it to the very end, and moved her food and water to the middle, while her sleeping area is on the other end. (She has tons of little toys and knick knacks and pouches and climbers too, but those are like the core things i guess) And put the lid over the entire cage except where the wheel was. That way, there was a slim chance of her escaping, as the lid would still stop her if she tried, and there were less places for any potential bugs to get in as well. It still wasn't 100% fullproof, however it was a temporary one-night thing and today I am going to be fixing her fleece to where her little wheel will fit her nicely


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They climb on the stand for the wheel or wedge themselves between the wheel and the side of the cage and get out that way.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

35 x 75 inch, or cm?

Glad to hear you were able to fix the issue. Just out of curiosity, why are you concerned about bugs? Are there so many bugs in your house? I've never heard that concern before.



Lopi said:


> I just have a really hard time believing a hedgehog could climb the wheel, stay on the top part long enough without the wheel moving and use that to reach the side of the bin. I'm talking about a vertical wheel, not a flying saucer.
> 
> Great escape artists, yes, but climbing something that would move in the opposite direction of you with each furious lunging motion seems far fetched.
> 
> If the hog is that concerned with escaping, I imagine it's because they have a serious problem with their cage/bin or where it's located in the house. Don't see why else they'd spend so much time trying to escape a safe environment with cat food in it.


Believe whatever you want but I've seen them do it, yes a regular wheel. There actually was a video of a hedgehog climbing its wheel going around two weeks ago or so. It's really not that difficult since most people put the wheel at one end of the cage so climbing onto it by using the walls of the cage isn't that hard for them.


----------



## Mix (Nov 5, 2016)

Draenog said:


> 35 x 75 inch, or cm?
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to fix the issue. Just out of curiosity, why are you concerned about bugs? Are there so many bugs in your house? I've never heard that concern before.


I am currently staying in a basement. Just a precaution, since basements generally have spiders dwelling in atleast one corner somewhere.


----------

